

Wash Your Clothes: Elephants Can Smell You a Mile Away - pg
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/11/27/science/27obelep.html?ex=1354165200&en=17d2f1a100fc20d6&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
wumi
when I spent some time with the Maasai, I learned that even a Lion learns to
fear the bright red cloth, because it often means death ...

------
bridgetroll
The title sounds like a metaphor.

------
simianstyle
I "smell" an opportunity...

..actually I don't.

